# An old timer returns - Anyone remember me???



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi 

Some of you guys will remember me, some won't!  Ha ha

Anyway, I have missed you all so much I decided it's high time I got myself back on here and caught up with everybody!

So, for all those that know me - HELLO!!!!!  I have missed you and will catch up soon!!

For those that don't - look forward to getting to know you all better

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Freda the floater!, yes i remember you hun. I see youre having another attempt soon. How you feeling? 
What have you been upto lately? 

Ceri x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Ceri - I remember you too  

Not been up to much really - have kept up to date with most people on here that were posting when I was as I have been in contact with a few members by phone/text etc.  Not sure what happened really because I always cared so much for everyone on here, and still do care desperately, but it all somehow got too much for me.  I went through a few bad patches in my life but I am stronger now and so I decided to come back and see how everyone is, and to see if I can help people like I used to do when I was a regular poster and a Mod on here.

We were supposed to have a FET in July last year but the embryo died before blast stage, and it has taken over a year to get together some funds for a fresh DE IVF, but we have finally managed!!!

So, how's tricks with you?  You made me laugh with the Freda the Floater!  We had some giggles over that and I was paired with Florence!  I wonder if she is still around!!!

Love the pic of your daughter she looks adorable hunni 

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

OMG Tracey  

Your not gonna believe this but I clicked on your profile today to see when you'd last logged on as I'm an old timer just like you and was having a look at all the girls I remember from a few years ago.  You prob won't remember me.  I haven't posted much inbetween treatment   but couldn't get through this without the wonderful support the girls on this site provide.

Great to see you back and ready to start again.  Me too.  Just had my 8th transfer.   We just don't give up do we     Keep popping up like a bad smell  

Wishing you lots of luck for your next treatment   

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh i'm sorry about your embie Tracy  Where you gonna have your next tx? Everything signed and sealed ready then? 
I'm glad youre feeling stronger now, revving yourself up ready for Oct, sending plenty of      your way hun. 
Not sure about Florence, cant recall seing her about lately  
Thanks for the nice comment about Elysia, she is adorable but so cheeky! I  i'll be saying that about your little one next year! You gonna do a diary so i can keep up with how youre gettin on?

x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya 

*Widgey* - I do remember your name!! That is going back a long long way  and yet, here we still are!  Want to wish you so much love, luck and baby dust for this treatment hun. Not long now till test date for you!           

*Ceri* - I might do a diary if I get to the 2ww, I have done a couple before and found them to be very theraputic. Do you remember when the hackers got into the site and it went down for a few weeks? One of my diaries was lost as a result and I was gutted because I had found it so helpful, so I probably will do another one

Love and hugs to you both, 
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I couldn't believe my very eyes when I saw a post from you!! Welcome back hun it's great to see you and I really do hope this is the cycle that brings you your dream!

     

Axxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi there Amanda

How lovely of you to remember me and post!! Thank you so much for the warm welcome back!

I am looking forward to catching up with everything - I'm slowly getting there but it's taking a while  

How's tricks with you hunnie?

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm fine thanks Hun and of course I remember you!  How could I forget you, we went through some tough journeys together! You may have been out of sight but not out of mind!   It's great to see you back!

Axxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome back!! Not sure if you'll remember me mind, but wanted to wish you all the best for your next cycle!

Mandy xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi old timer! Thanks for your lovely pm, it bought a lot of memories back! So happy to see you here again and best of luck for yiur next treatmentm lots of love Larkles xx


----------



## SuzanneM (Sep 16, 2009)

I am new here, horribly so .  So I also new to you, but I wish you all the best.  I read what you have been through and my heart goes out to you for what your ex did to you - not nice when you need love.

I am nearly 40 and although always been fertile - this is now debatable and we are trying to come to terms with being a 2 family.

Big hugs  

Suzanne


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Kitten*, hello honey    course I remember you!! Hope all is ok with you xxx

*Amanda * - we have been through so much together, but we are still here and fighting!!! Got to be a good sign  

*Suzanne* - lovely to meet you hun. You sound so sad   Are you absolutely sure about your fertility? There are lots of women on this site who will be able to support and advise you, including me  and you will make some great friends! We are always here for you

As for me, we had some awful news last night! We had scraped together half the money for our fresh cycle (£2,500) and we were borrowing the other half from a family friend who had agreed to it and we had put together a payment plan of how much we were going to pay back each month and when, and it was all full steam ahead. We have to go to the clinic and pay on Thursday 24th September. Then last night the family friend text me and said she could no longer lend me the money and she hoped I would understand!     OMG I was gutted and in tears because I thought we would have to cancel treatment. This would also mean disappointment for our "donor" because I have shared eggs and therefore I pay for the donor's treatmnet. It would also have meant a cancellation fee of £750!!! I am not sure this friend realised the importance of all this.

Anyway, after discussing with my parents, my Dad has come to the resuce - AGAIN!! That poor man has given us so much already I really didn't want to ask him again. So, the treatment goes ahead, but I have had one awful sleepless night!!!!!!

Hey ho - the roller coaster ride continues................

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Awww Tracy hun its lovely to see you back on here  

Im keeping everything crossed for you that this cycle makes your dream come true.

(I missed seeing your floater avatar round here  )


Love

Debs xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Debs!!!  Hellllloooooooooooo        Thank you for leaving me a message!  It's great to be back!!!!!  Hope you are ok.  Are you still queen of the chatroom?      

Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Yeah - get your bum back in there


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey hun

I know we've already "chatted" but just wanted to say how happy I am to see you back here 

I started reading your post & my heart dropped when I saw there was a chance you may have had to cancel but so pleased that your dads there for you  

You're slightly ahead of me with dates for starting treatment but you know that I am always here for you....phone, text, ** (and of course FF!) 



I am sending you all the luck in the world.....you sooooo deserve this chick....     

Love n hugs
Natasha xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Eeeeeeeeeeh! It's feeling like old times round here! 

I am so glad your Dad came to the rescue although I understand where you were coming from not wanting to ask him - he's a little saint!

Axxxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh Tracy 

Lovely to see you back here and glad you have found the strength to continue this journey, so pleased your Dad could come to the rescue for you 

I'm still here at it too, in the 2ww, well 10dw having had 3 blasts transfered yesterday 

Wishing you sooo much success for the future you so deserve a lucky break 

Jennie (another  )
x

ps an orange post for luck


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all  

*Jennie* - hi there hun! Loving the orange post! Wonder if anyone remembers my "orange" madness! Ha ha - I even got an award for bieng the most orangest Mod    Contrats on your TX hun - you know I will be sending you all the love, luck and baby dust I can find!    I will also send you lots and lots and lots of lucky orangy vibes         You stick with it hun, and you know where I am if you need a chat cos that 2ww can drive a person insane!! 

*Natasha * - what a lovely message hun, thank you! I will have to get back into practice with the old blinkies and sparkley things!! 

*debs* - I will be along to the chatroom soon!!! Will be fab to do it again - are the quizes still going

*Amanda * - I am loving it feeling like old times again! I am finding it hard to believe I havent been here for so long!!

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

so glad to be back!!!!

Practising with the old piccys and stuff! It's all coming flooding back


----------

